# Kihaps of Hap Ki Do...?



## dosanmartialartschool (Sep 1, 2005)

was reading a Hapkido text and it mentions seven types of Ki Hap sounds: 
 Ate, Yat, Medeet, Peh, Sheh, Ahup, La dough. 

 Ate (ehy) attacking Ki hap 
 Yat - Blocking or dodging Ki hap 
 Medeet - Low to high striking Ki Hap 
 Peh - High to Low striking Ki Hap 
 Sheh - Sideways striking Ki Hap 
 Ahup- Downward strike Ki Hap 
 La Dough - Ki hap used with weapons 

 Then there is the Molar Vibrating Ki Hap 

 And finaly the Silent Ki Hap 

 Soo.... Any Hapkido in can elaborate as to why one should use these seven Ki Hap?


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 1, 2005)

Could you please raise the size of your font?  It's hardly readable.  Thanks.


----------



## Paul B (Sep 1, 2005)

That's interesting..a new one for me,though.:idunno: 

As far as what I have learned regarding Kihap and breathing..in a nutshell.

Kihap when accepting a hit,Kihap when delivering a hit..accept strikes/grabs with breath out,breathe in during transition,breathe out during execution.

I have been exposed to two different kinds of Kihap.One utilizing the diaphram and the other more of a "throaty" gutteral exhalation.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 1, 2005)

Very intriguing!  Which book did your information come, or was it just a single paper text?  Perhaps the question is not only why, but when, should these seven types be used?

 - Ceicei


----------



## Chris from CT (Sep 2, 2005)

dosanmartialartschool said:
			
		

> was reading a Hapkido text and it mentions seven types of Ki Hap sounds:
> Ate, Yat, Medeet, Peh, Sheh, Ahup, La dough...
> 
> Then there is the Molar Vibrating Ki Hap
> ...



Welcome aboard Master Arce.  

Thanks to Mike McCarty hosting many seminars with GM Ji, Han Jae, I can tell you that these are teachings from Sin Moo Hapkido.  Mike Tomilinson and a few others could give you some good info on it.

Take care.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Sep 2, 2005)

Ah!, the in-famous Ki-Hap........To quote my original instructor (Korean), the kihap was introduced to assist in teaching people to breathe better. Upon any strike to not hold their breathe, which makes the muscles tense up. As with just about anything in the arts, it has been taken to levels that boarder on stupidity and annoyance. Just watch any of the ISKA championships that are on TV. It was meant only for use as a training tool (his words), for he further stated that he would not want to be kihaping all over the place on the street, for all that would do would be to draw unwanted attention to what was taking place.


----------



## American HKD (Sep 2, 2005)

dosanmartialartschool said:
			
		

> was reading a Hapkido text and it mentions seven types of Ki Hap sounds:
> Ate, Yat, Medeet, Peh, Sheh, Ahup, La dough.
> 
> Ate (ehy) attacking Ki hap
> ...


Greetings again,

Welcome

That's correct Master Ji (Sin Moo) teaches those types of Kihaps. 

They are distinct Kihap sounds of Sam Rang Do one of the root systems Master Ji used for developing SMHKD. 

What book did you find that in?


----------



## dosanmartialartschool (Sep 9, 2005)

Hello, and thank you all for the kind words, very much. 
 I actually got this from Master Segarra, the Admin over at Moo Sa (Warrior Scholar). I have been in HKD since the end of '79, and have not really come across that much info on this, and that is why I am asking. I started under the Bong Soo Han style, and he never really gave much mention of GM Ji Han Jae, but rather DJN Yong Sool Choi (even though this probably is opposite of reality)...so I DON'T know much about GM Ji at all...


----------

